# The Manatee



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I've decided to focus on my Nautilus pattern for now. The Manatee will be on hold. It requires more work than I'm prepared to do on it right now. I have read a few people post that they like the spin I put on e~shots fork design. So I'll post it here just in case anyone else wants to mess around with it.

I'd love to see what it becomes in someone else's hands.

What I did was put it in a word document actual size. All you need to do is print it and stick it.

Open source slingshot designs FTW!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanx for shareing


----------

